# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نوبس Asp.Net Mvc در تهران

## ebrahimi6357

یک شرکت معتبر در زمینه نرم افزار نیاز به برنامه نویس با تخصص های زیر دارد

    کارشناس برنامه نویس مسلط به تکنولوژی ‌ها و ابزارهای مایکروسافت

C#‎. net 45 – SQL Server – ASP.NET MVC & Web API2 – Entity Framework , HTML, CSS, JavaScript, JQuery
چنانچه تمایل به همکاری دارید لطفا به ایمیل  mofaseran@gmail.com رزومه ارسال نمائید.
با تشکر

----------

